# Iberdrola - Bills received by email



## Tara's Mum (May 3, 2010)

Hi everyone,

This is my first post so please be gentle with me.

I have lived in Spain for three years and recently registered to receive my electricity bill via email as it is very difficult to gain access to my house, there is no bell. I was assured by the lady at Iberdrola that I could update the meter reading on line however, I have tried every which way possible to no avail. My best friend here, Spanish of course, couldn't work out it either. I thought my pretty good Spanish wasn't working that day, but it was. Does anyone know how to put in your meter readings online at the Iberdrola website? I have to call them each time to give them the numbers and as I am usually on hold for long periods it cost me a fortune each time I have to call but I have no choice, unless someone out there can help me.

Thank you so much.

Tara's Mum


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Tara's Mum said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> This is my first post so please be gentle with me.
> 
> ...


Hiya, cant help you I'm afraid, we use endesa and they estimate one month and read the metre the next - well thats the theory, in fact they estimate every bill and so far all we've only paid is 40€ a month since last summer, so I guess we have a biggie on the way! They really havent got this metre reading sorted and it doesnt matter how many times we contact them they just say that they are reading the metre!!!??!!! My point is, I'm not surprised that you're having trouble!

Anyway welcome to the forum, we're all lovely here - honest!!!!

Jo xxxx


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

Tara's Mum said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> This is my first post so please be gentle with me.
> 
> ...


My friends had a similar problem with Iberdrola. Now they do the meter reading themselves (when they have had the meter read for a while) and telephone in the reading. They say they deal with an English speaker and never have to wait for long. Try calling Iberdrola and see if you can do this.


----------



## adkam (Apr 29, 2010)

We're with endesa too. no bills since January then 3 turned up last week!! bit like buses really!


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

If you use this no 901 20 20 20 you can get through to english speaking operators. ( if you want ) otherwise follow the automated instructions. Also if you don't pay for calls in Spain ring 913 64 88 88 or 915 77 65 00 , ask for servicio inglés & you'll be transferred to exactly the same operators. The 901 number is just a front that you pay for that transfers you to the landline no.


----------

